
Show HN: Prouptime – Wordpress Uptime Monitoring and Downtime Alerts - growt
https://prouptime.com
======
growt
Hi. I made prouptime because my wife runs multiple wordpress blogs and I
wanted to quickly add some server monitoring for her. Since I didn't want to
make her sign up for yet another service where she needs to remember login
data and update her sites, I made my own service that functions as a wordpress
plugin.

You simply install the prouptime plugin in wordpress and confirm on the plugin
admin page. No need to create an account, enter user data or remember
passwords. Your email & url is updated in wordpress settings.

Please give me your feedback!

